# Not quite sure!



## papadan (Dec 21, 2006)

Of what I will use it for, but a guy at one of my customers gave me veneer core. 7 1/4" diameter x 17 3/8 long redwood burl. 









 His Uncle has a veneer comapny in Georgia and he makes a couple trips a year down there and loads up with cores.


----------



## Dario (Dec 21, 2006)

You lucky dog!!!

That is premium piece!  If you (or your friend consider selling) let me know...would love to have some of that!!!  []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 21, 2006)

I could give you some idea's


----------



## thetalbott4 (Dec 21, 2006)

That thing is like a centerfold for turners!!!!!! Incredible lace!!!!! Kinda like someone handing you a gold bar![]


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 22, 2006)

Just send it to me, I'll pay shipping, I know what I would do with it.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 22, 2006)

Holy cow!!!!


----------



## airrat (Dec 22, 2006)

MAN that would fit perfectly in my fireplace.   If we ever get another no burn day.  OH well guess I would just have to make a pen out of it.  [][][][][][]


GratZ


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 22, 2006)

I say put it in a raffle for IAP.[8D]


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 22, 2006)

Drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!  I almost got one of those of madrone burl, from ebay once, but the price went triple digits and it wasn't nearly as nice as this one.  That'll make an awesome pen.[]
Merry Christmas,
Rob


----------



## papadan (Dec 22, 2006)

I only get to this place once a year. The guy told me he gets a bunch of them in different types of wood and burls. His Uncle sells them but he did not know who to. He got started turning a couple years ago and goes through a bunch of these things every year. Unless they have a major breakdown, i wont se him till next December. I will try to buy some from him next time I am down there.I am thinking of buying one of those tools to cut out the center when turning bowls to keep from wasting very much of it. I can see a couple bowls and a bunch on pens and watches in this hunk of wood. [] I appreciate all the offers to help dispose of this thing, but don't want to burden anyone with my troubles.


----------



## Russb (Dec 22, 2006)

I see maybe two hollow forms, some bowls. I've had wood like this and have saved it for when my skills could best benefit wood so nice. If you are talking "bowl saver" I would not think it would be too useful on wood with a diameter of 7". Bottom line is it's your wood enjoy it. Sure would like to see what you make from it. Before and after pictures.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 22, 2006)

Rush it out via UPS 2-3 day delivery to;
Jamie Girard
7975 Maguey Dr
Tucson AZ


----------



## papadan (Dec 22, 2006)

I was going to Jamie, but you didn't include a zip code. Now it's too late to get there in time.[][8D]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by papadan_
> <br />I was going to Jamie, but you didn't include a zip code. Now it's too late to get there in time.[][8D]



LOL!!!


----------



## Dario (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Russb_
> <br />If you are talking "bowl saver" I would not think it would be too useful on wood with a diameter of 7".



I disagree...if you know the potential of these tools (my choice is the McNaughton), you can core a lot of nesting bowls out of the shown piece.

HINT. The bowls don't have to be from bigger to smaller...they can be all the the same size and shape. []


----------



## RPM (Dec 25, 2006)

Do you have any idea the name of the company and where in Georgia they are?  Might call for a road trip from Atlanta!
Richard


----------



## bob393 (Dec 25, 2006)

W[]W NICE!!!!


----------

